# 'Cup' gets a treat for passing MOT



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

182 Cup is over 9 years old now, and passed its MOT with no advisories earlier this week.

I've enjoyed a bit more detailing just recently and it was all detox'd and Carpro Hydro2'd on Monday. Nice product.

The engine bay has never been cleaned, so yesterday I got round, finally, to giving it a little spruce up.

No befores I'm sorry, but it was a mess.

Afters, I'm pleased with, only thing i don't know what to do with is the engine block and fuel rail.













No need to mention the products I used, they're laid out in front of the car :thumb:

I even hoovered the sound insulation under the bonnet and the bulkhead


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice! :thumb: Lovely car as well.

Have you tried Meg's super degreaser? Might shift some of the grime and dirt from the block.

I found that it worked when the APC couldn't on my intercooler.

Did you polish the suspension turrets? It looks as glossy as the exterior of the car.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Suberman said:


> Nice! :thumb: Lovely car as well.
> 
> Have you tried Meg's super degreaser? Might shift some of the grime and dirt from the block.
> 
> ...


I didn't try cleaning the block at all.
I've never bought Megs Super DeGreaser, might get some it will come in handy for loads of other stuff cheers.

I didn't polish the suspension turrets, if you get dead close you can see some sort of greasy streaks in it that I couldn't shift.
Maybe the Megs SG would sort that out too.

When I get time I'll give it a bit more of a proper sorting :buffer:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's looking good nice job.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

top job:thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks clean nice job


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Top job, love these clios. 

Mark


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

James_R said:


> I didn't try cleaning the block at all.
> I've never bought Megs Super DeGreaser, might get some it will come in handy for loads of other stuff cheers.


Megs Super De-Greaser is good stuff. If you buy some, get two of the specific Megs bottles as well. They come with dilution markings for 4:1 and 10:1.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Ive got loads of Megs bottles, including different dilution bottles for APC, and wheel brightener and last touch, just not had Super De Greaser before.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

So today, I got around the engine bay again and cleaned up the block and inlet manifold.
Trying to keep it as OEM, original and un modified as I can, so it was just a tickle up with the wire brush which worked wonders.

I have a few bits to do tomorrow/monday, so will be sure to add new pics when its complete.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly little french number matey


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly little french number matey


Thanks :thumb:

Love this car. :driver:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Beuty!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i did the cast manifolds etc (on my golf) with a detailing brass wire brush ...it came up like new. at the time i sealed it with meguires wax.


----------

